# Some new blanks back from getting cast for me.



## Ted Sachs (Mar 22, 2017)

I've pretty much given up on casting in bulk for my blanks that are being sold. I still do the occasional one for myself or for family. I let someone more experienced do mine now with the amount of money I have tied up in blanks after I wrap them.  Anyway, here's some pics of some of the blanks I got back today from getting cast.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice colors and execution Ted.Tight wraps.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 23, 2017)

And just think, I almost got rid of my rod building books that layout thread wraps.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 23, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> And just think, I almost got rid of my rod building books that layout thread wraps.



There are two of them I need to get one of these days. The main one is by Billy Vivona.  If you have that one hang on to it, he really explains cross wrapping well.  If you decide to try your hand at it for pens, let me know. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## studioseven (Mar 23, 2017)

Ted,
Beautiful blanks.  Where do you sell them?

Seven


----------



## Ted Sachs (Mar 23, 2017)

studioseven said:


> Ted,
> Beautiful blanks.  Where do you sell them?
> 
> Seven



Classic Nib will be selling them, and then shortly after they start, Tennessee Pen Supply will be handling blanks I make for the PSI themed pens. 
Here's a picture of one of the tubes for the new Dragon Fountain Pen, or rollerball pen.


----------



## stuckinohio (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful!

Lewis


----------

